# Sticky  Pics - Big Game With a Firearm - Bring It On!



## wyogoob

Post your pictures of big game harvested with a firearm here.

Old pics, new pics, huge antlers, tiny antlers, big horns, little horns, no horns, does, calves, cows, nannys

*GaryFish* has 8660 hits on his fish porn post, lets see if we can catch up to him.


----------



## 2litl2l8

2007 muzzel loader....feds count it as a pellet gun but to me it is a firearm.


----------



## bossloader

my daughter, gotta love it


----------



## bossloader

and this is mine


----------



## Renegade

Blackbuck Antelope- Texas, 7MM Mag:










Wyoming loper, 07, 300 WSM:










Nebraska Whitetail, 06, .243:


----------



## elkshedhunter

Here are some photos of 08 hunts.[attachment=2:12vr7xc5]111111.jpg[/attachment:12vr7xc5][attachment=1:12vr7xc5]2008 Hunts 042.JPG[/attachment:12vr7xc5][attachment=0:12vr7xc5]3333.jpg[/attachment:12vr7xc5]


----------



## NHS

2005 Muzzle Loader


----------



## NHS

My bro in law 2008. His first big game animal of any kind.


----------



## NHS

My young cousin. 2008 muzzle loader. This was his third year hunting and his third deer.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Awesome pictures!!! Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## wyogoob

1986


----------



## bowgy

Last years Muzzy hunt.

[attachment=2:2klt2twi]IMG_0894.jpg[/attachment:2klt2twi]

2007 muzzy hunt

[attachment=1:2klt2twi]IMG_0704.jpg[/attachment:2klt2twi]

My nephews 06 rifle hunt.

[attachment=0:2klt2twi]Bubba's Buck2-Smudge.jpg[/attachment:2klt2twi]

All deer were taken within 200 yards of each other but on different years.


----------



## wyogoob

My dad's 1958 whitetail, one of 700-some killed in Illinois that year.

188,425 were harvested in Illinos last year.



I think the car is a '53 Oldsmobile.


----------



## MarkM

My wife's rifle deer from 2006. Not very big but was a lot of fun. We belly crawled for about 300 yards then waited in a snow storm for 2 hours for him to stand up.


----------



## sawsman

Here's my meat buck from 2007. Wait a minute.. all my bucks are meat bucks :lol:

[attachment=1:3590nlqp]rsz_my_buck.jpg[/attachment:3590nlqp]

And my bro's from 2007.

[attachment=0:3590nlqp]rsz_bros_buck.jpg[/attachment:3590nlqp]

2008 was tag soup.. no picture.


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> Here's my meat buck from 2007. Wait a minute.. all my bucks are meat bucks :lol:
> 
> [attachment=1:1i8rtfbd]rsz_my_buck.jpg[/attachment:1i8rtfbd]
> 
> And my bro's from 2007.
> 
> [attachment=0:1i8rtfbd]rsz_bros_buck.jpg[/attachment:1i8rtfbd]
> 
> 2008 was tag soup.. no picture.


Handsome animals!!......ah the deer, I mean the deer.


----------



## sawsman

> Handsome animals!!......ah the deer, I mean the deer.


 :lol:

My boy holding my 2006 meat buck. So good I ate all the meat off the skull..

[attachment=0:2bv48vg7]rsz_meat_buck.jpg[/attachment:2bv48vg7]


----------



## pintail

Here are a few.


----------



## Huge29

sawsman said:


> And my bro's from 2007.
> 
> [attachment=0:myq8pakp]rsz_bros_buck.jpg[/attachment:myq8pakp]
> 
> 2008 was tag soup.. no picture.


I bet the 2007 one had much tastier and more meat :mrgreen: . Nice one!


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

General Season 2007


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

LE 2007


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

SE Alaska Black Bear 2004


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

me and my brother with his 2008 Plateau Antelope










my first deer General Central Rifle 1999


----------



## mack1950

[attachment=0]GetAttachment.jpg[/attachment]
the buck on the left was my first harvested in 1966 
the center buck was harvested on deseret land and livestock when i drew that tag
the buck on the right was harvested in 2004 in the central region


----------



## Poo Pie

Nice little herd you got there Mack. You must have a full body doe in heat mount on the other side of the room, all those bad boys are fixated on something over there and I think I see a little drool on the middle one's chin!


----------



## Raptorman

^^^ HaHaHA thats funny there I don't care who you are!


----------



## RKurelowech

OK Here's a few:

Here's my 2003 spike









Here's my 2004 cow elk from Dutton









Here's my 2004 Doe Goat from Boulder









Here's my 2006 cow elk from Salt Gulch









Here's my 2006 cow Moose from Parley's









Here's my 2008 cow elk from Stump Flat


----------



## Poo Pie

Good grief, someones been eating well the last few years... RK chick slayer! Mmmm. I have my first cow tag this year, only took me five points to draw :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Where's the archery version of this sticky? Don't get cheap on me with your new powers goob!


----------



## wyogoob

fixed blade said:


> Where's the archery version of this sticky? Don't get cheap on me with your new powers goob!


Geeze, took ya long enough.


----------



## sawsman

wyogoob said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the archery version of this sticky? Don't get cheap on me with your new powers goob!
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze, took ya long enough.
Click to expand...

Well geeze, dont stop there. Might as well start one in the upland game section too *goob*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I still don't see the **** archery photo section. I have a bunch of pics burning a whole in my pocket. :?


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the archery version of this sticky? Don't get cheap on me with your new powers goob!
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze, took ya long enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well geeze, dont stop there. Might as well start one in the upland game section too *goob*
Click to expand...

behave


----------



## wyogoob

.44 mag


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

This is the results of our last weekend trip to Wyoming.

other than the part where the truck got stuck in the mud right after these pictures were taken I'd say it was a great weekend


----------



## Truelife

A couple muzz hunts ago, hopefully the same area will be even better to me next week


----------



## Truelife

Henry mountains December 08


----------



## coyoteslayer

Awesome pictures you guys. Keep them coming. I hope UZ-A bow doesn't get upset


----------



## Huge29

Truelife said:


> A couple muzz hunts ago, hopefully the same area will be even better to me next week
> Very nice, I like that one, good luck this year!


----------



## archery(aa)

here is some


----------



## bucks gone wild

I am new but sure like this forum! I grew up in Jackson hole wyoming and love it there. To bad it got to expensive to live there. Here are a few i harvested with rifle while living there.


----------



## Huge29

Welcome BGW, very nice and thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork

A friends LE elk


----------



## dibb03

LE Wasatch expo tag '08

[attachment=0:3jplp2wk]elk1.jpg[/attachment:3jplp2wk]


----------



## wyogoob

2001 Wyoming buck





.


----------



## Dekashika

A couple of memorable hunts


----------



## wyogoob

Dekashika said:


> A couple of memorable hunts


Geeze, I want a bison.


----------



## bucks gone wild

Dekashika said:


> A couple of memorable hunts


did you kill that bison in jackson hole?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Wyogoob, 
you can get a Ute Indian Tribe Bison license (must be guided) for $1,000 for a cow, and I think $7,500 for a bull.


----------



## lone hunter

Here is my contribution. All Utah public land. Same area.


----------



## wyogoob

tuffluckdriller said:


> Wyogoob,
> you can get a Ute Indian Tribe Bison license (must be guided) for $1,000 for a cow, and I think $7,500 for a bull.


ah.....Is that in US dollars?


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Yep, U.S. dollars. But you could always try to barter the price down for some beer!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

my little bull from this saturday


----------



## tuffluckdriller

That's HILARIOUS how you strapped him to that wheeler! :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!- Good job. Hope he tastes good.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

I have a can-am max double seater. gave me pelanty of room on the back rack, after I removed my bag and second seat. Picking it up was another story. dressed out he weighed 570 pounds. it put my shocks to the test and us. he sure was fun showing him off going down the road. No one else around us had one hanging.


----------



## hazmat

my 4 open bull elk from years past and this year sorry the pics are not that great


----------



## Pointer_Jason

This is my antelope i shot off south west desert this year he went 85 3/8. 16 1/2 '' tall and broke even.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez

This is my father's '09 bull


----------



## gdog




----------



## Riverrat77

Nice buck Andrew... is that the one from the Books that Scott sent me?


----------



## CedarDude

My wife's first deer (2009). It was on the ground 30 seconds before she started asking what it would take to get a mount done.


----------



## gdog

Riverrat77 said:


> Nice buck Andrew... is that the one from the Books that Scott sent me?


Yes


----------



## Bo0YaA

Nice buck!! is that a NEF shes shooting?


----------



## CedarDude

Bo0YaA said:


> Nice buck!! is that a NEF shes shooting?


It is. She won't shoot anything that kicks, so that little rifle, with its weight, and in .223 is her favorite thing. She's pretty accurate for a girl who never fired a rifle until her twenties.


----------



## Mojo1

Here's a little Oklahoma buck I killed this morning with my smokepole. 5 x 5. I'll post better pics when I get downloaded


----------



## Bo0YaA

Love the antler color, congrats!


----------



## Bowdacious

coyoteslayer said:


> Awesome pictures you guys. Keep them coming. I hope UZ-A bow doesn't get upset


I might if you start posting about how awesome and good you are again.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike

Mojo1 said:


> Here's a little Oklahoma buck I killed this morning with my smokepole. 5 x 5. I'll post better pics when I get downloaded


Wait! I thought in Oklahoma that would be a 10 pt buck? Anyhow, Good Job!


----------



## 10000ft.

We had a great hunt down South. We got six inches of snow that first night we got to camp. I thought for sure the stars had aligned so we hiked up to a little over 10,000 ft. to where we usually see some nice bucks and did not see a thing all day. Most the snow melted off that day so it made for some great walking down lower the next day. We hadn't hardly seen a thing other than a couple dozen does after two days of hard hunting.


















On the third day I ran into this 25 inch 4X4 hanging out with another 22 inch 4X4 and a two point. They had no idea I was there so I got to set up on my bipod and wait as the bigger buck had his butt to me for two minutes. Finally he turned and gave me a beautiful broadside shot at about 90 yards.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Holy crap 10000ft is that you? :shock: I pictured you as a 70 year old man!!! :shock:


----------



## NHS

fixed blade said:


> Holy crap 10000ft is that you? :shock: I pictured you as a 70 year old man!!! :shock:


Maybe he his and just likes his botox. :mrgreen:

Great buck 120,000in.


----------



## 10000ft.

> fixed blade wrote:
> Holy crap 10000ft is that you? I pictured you as a 70 year old man!!!


Nope! 27, I just talk like an old man and have a lot of strong convictions for being such a "youngin".


----------



## roudy

Success 09


----------



## wyogoob

WasatchOutdoors said:


> This is the results of our last weekend trip to Wyoming.
> 
> other than the part where the truck got stuck in the mud right after these pictures were taken I'd say it was a great weekend


Great stuff Wasatch!!


----------



## wyogoob

roudy said:


> Success 09


Good job fellas, which one is roudy?


----------



## wyogoob

10000ft. said:


> fixed blade wrote:
> Holy crap 10000ft is that you? I pictured you as a 70 year old man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! 27, I just talk like an old man and have a lot of strong convictions for being such a "youngin".
Click to expand...

Nice deer and story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mack1950

Great job. ya have to love that wyoming mud lol spent alot of time in it myself on the deer and antelope hunts Oct 12 to the 16 it was the first time i ever hunted antelope in snow. kind of fun


----------



## roudy

wyogoob said:


> roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Success 09
> 
> 
> 
> Good job fellas, which one is roudy?
Click to expand...

these two fellers are my boy's they teamed up on this buck put a pretty nice stalk on him the feller on the right had the first shot and his muzzleloader miss fired and his brother cleaned up for him niether one will claim the buck for there own if asked they will say they both got him Im proud of there hunting skills and there freindship.


----------



## AF CYN

I can't compete with many of the amazing animals on this thread, but here is my best buck so far. Taken in 04'.[attachment=0:2ptbt7bg]Deer 2.JPG[/attachment:2ptbt7bg]


----------



## NHS

I remember that morning AF. :mrgreen:


----------



## plottrunner

My 2009 LE smoke pole bull.............


----------



## duck jerky

My best buck in 20 years of hunting


----------



## 51 deer

nice buck that boy has a big body!


----------



## 10yearquest

51 deer said:


> nice buck that boy has a big body!


thats a great buck and those boys look like regular sized boys to me.


----------



## torowy

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## wyogoob

95 raghorn


----------



## goofy elk

WG,,Raghorn? Two can play that game, Here's my 92 "raghorn".[attachment=0:rlkz4102]92 elk.jpg[/attachment:rlkz4102]


----------



## wyogoob

That's a goodun' buddy!

My picture is bigger than my elk.


----------



## tabbyhunter

my 2009 muzzy deer. Also only my 2nd deer


----------



## 10yearquest

tabbyhunter said:


> my 2009 muzzy deer. Also only my 2nd deer


Nice deer! I suspect your pillow case may never smell the same agian though.


----------



## wyogoob

I like deer dressed in a sheet too:


----------



## tabbyhunter

Sheets are the way to go. 
they always work better than the actual game bags.


----------



## wyogoob

They gotta be striped though. :lol:


----------



## NHS

That is a great outfit goob. :lol: circa 1983?


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> That is a great outfit goob. :lol: circa 1983?


  1986

Good grief!


----------



## mack1950

our 2009 late season bull


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Is that bull close to Ephraim/spring city?


----------



## Huge29

wyogoob said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great outfit goob. :lol: circa 1983?
> 
> 
> 
> 1986
> 
> Good grief!
Click to expand...

You are a trend setter, those glasses did not really take a hold until circa '88, you were ahead of your time. :wink: Nice deer!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

mack1950 said:


> our 2009 late season bull


With fronts that go all over the place and short 4ths, that bull wreaks of the Oqhuirs! Nice bull Mack.

I don't think I spelled that right. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

[attachment=0:3uihvy71]DSC_2301 3.JPG[/attachment:3uihvy71]


----------



## NHS

Those some niec pig yuo got there


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> Those some niec pig yuo got there


But are those truly big game? I think a suspension for off topic posting is in line... :wink:


----------



## mack1950

yeap he came out of the oquirrhs right above my home


----------



## chet

Nice rats Tyrone!


----------



## wyogoob

Treehugnhuntr said:


> [attachment=0:w37b58ld]DSC_2301 3.JPG[/attachment:w37b58ld]


Very cool!


----------



## wyogoob

20 years ago, geeze seems like yesterday.


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> That is a great outfit goob. :lol: circa 1983?


Same "camo" clothes worked good for elk too.


----------



## longbow

My son and I just got back from hunting whitetails up in northern Idaho. We had a blast!


----------



## wyogoob

Very nice, good job.


----------



## NHS

First and only antelope:


----------



## elk22hunter

Nathaniel, I hope your "one and only" doesn't mean that you are ending on that little guy. :mrgreen: 

JK, that is awesome. Now I am going to have to post our this years photo of our Antelope hunt. You have me getting giddy again.


----------



## elk22hunter

This is our 2009 Antelope hunt.


----------



## elk22hunter

This thread is awesome. For some reason I have never looked at it. I always skip over the sticky ones in all forums.

I will add a few more

Yodle dogs from 2007 with my son Skye









My daughter with her Henry Mountain Bison 2007









My other daughter with her first buckie 2007









My friends buck that I helped him with. 2007









Africa 2007









Africa 2007









Africa 2007









2007 was a great year at my house!


----------



## Huge29

Elk22-nice work, do you have twin daughters?


----------



## NHS

elk22hunter said:


> Nathaniel, I hope your "one and only" doesn't mean that you are ending on that little guy. :mrgreen:
> 
> JK, that is awesome. Now I am going to have to post our this years photo of our Antelope hunt. You have me getting giddy again.


Find me a nice spot up there on the plains and I will come up next fall and try for a bigger one.


----------



## NHS

You are right E22. The goat was dinky. Maybe this one will even me back out again:


----------



## wyogoob

elk22hunter said:


> This thread is awesome. For some reason I have never looked at it. I always skip over the sticky ones in all forums.
> 
> I will add a few more
> 
> .......................................................................................................
> 
> Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## elk22hunter

NHS said:


> You are right E22. The goat was dinky. Maybe this one will even me back out again:


Garaunteed! That blew it out of the water! Pinch yourself Nate and make sure that your not dreaming.


----------



## elk22hunter

Huge29 said:


> Elk22-nice work, do you have twin daughters?


No, I have 4 daughters and they all look to be out of the same mold.


----------



## Pudge

Got this buck this year at 100 yards with a TC Omega 50 cal. with 245 grain barnes bullet and 100 grains of triple seven pellets. My son AJ got the other buck with same load and a TC Encore.


----------



## Huge29

Congrats and welcome to the forum Pudge! Which region did you hunt?


----------



## Pudge

Southern. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Pudge

My wife got this cow with her M.L. It's her first animal with a M.L.


----------



## mack1950

nic pic welcome to the forum


----------



## Huge29

Pudge, you must have a big freezer! Nice work!


----------



## Pudge

I bottle most the the game we harvest, and use for it sandwiches and stews. It's really good stuff!


----------



## Pudge

Here's # 7 coyote this winter. Got him at 112 yards with my 22-250 and a 50 grain v-max bullet with 36.4 grains of varget @ 3646 fps.


----------



## Huge29

Again, nice one!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Here are a couple of my good ones


----------



## wyogoob

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> Here are a couple of my good ones


I would say yes, they are good ones.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

Thanks Goob


----------



## 1sportzman

3 Generations- Everyone Shot 3 points! *Crazy*


----------



## 10yearquest

I was looking through some old sd cards and found this. Young(er) Franklin13 and my twins. Franklins first big game animal.


----------



## RedNeck

Pudge said:


> I bottle most the the game we harvest, and use for it sandwiches and stews. It's really good stuff!


Pudge I have always wanted to bottle big game and dont know how to do it. Do you have any INFO on how to do this? :?


----------



## wyogoob

******* said:


> Pudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bottle most the the game we harvest, and use for it sandwiches and stews. It's really good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Pudge I have always wanted to bottle big game and dont know how to do it. Do you have any INFO on how to do this? :?
Click to expand...

Here's a good thread on bottling meat:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=22220&p=244151&hilit=bottled#p244151

I recommend using the search engine here and you might find more.

Great pics, 10yearquest, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike

My son's first big game animal. He got this cow elk last Friday out just north of the turn-off to Tabiona. He was dang excited and so was I!


----------



## wyogoob

Congratulations, thanks for sharing.


----------



## muledeer#1

This was the first hunt my wife ever went on with me and i think she might be good luck!


----------



## wyogoob

Wow! That's a wide one! ah.....the deer, not your wife.


----------



## wyogoob

Is that a 2x4? ah....I have a bunch of 2x4s out in the garage...8 footers.


----------



## muledeer#1

wyogoob said:


> Is that a 2x4? ah....I have a bunch of 2x4s out in the garage...8 footers.


Yeah it's a 2x4 cut to 34 inches! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

Whoa!! that's really wide :lol:


----------



## wbcougster

2008 Muzzy Hunt


----------



## wbcougster

2009 Rifle Deer


----------



## lehi

Nice bucks wbcougster!


----------



## Huge29

lehi said:


> Nice bucks wbcougster!


+1 well done! Which region?


----------



## wbcougster

the muzzy was northern region and the rifle was southeastern


----------



## Racklover

Oryx 2008


----------



## Racklover

My daughter along with my buck.










Here is the buck she took.


----------



## 71nova

%$#^ I still can't figure out how to post pics. Why was I born this stupid. -)O(-


----------



## Racklover

Pretty easy to post pics with a photobucket account. http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks for the cool pics Racklover and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## longbow

Here's my son's and my bear from Alaska this spring.

[attachment=1:h86j2mt7]Picture 012.jpg[/attachment:h86j2mt7]


----------



## wyogoob

Good job!

thanks for sharing


----------



## wannamoose

Does anyone know anything about moose hunting on the north slope summit unit? I have been putting in 26 years in a row and finally got a tag - it's about time this great state of utah gave me a chance at it!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

wannamoose said:


> Does anyone know anything about moose hunting on the north slope summit unit? I have been putting in 26 years in a row and finally got a tag - it's about time this great state of utah gave me a chance at it!


There are moose everywhere up there.


----------



## StocksOnTheRocks

Elk Hunt 2009


----------



## bullsnot

Here are my last 3 elk. First was in 06 in an any bull unit. Second and third were in 08 and 09 respectively in a spike only unit.[attachment=2:3bljdxry]06 bull.JPG[/attachment:3bljdxry][attachment=1:3bljdxry]DSCI0007 small.JPG[/attachment:3bljdxry][attachment=0:3bljdxry]DSCI0081small.JPG[/attachment:3bljdxry]


----------



## fickejo

Here are some of my Favorites from my collection.


----------



## wyogoob

fickejo said:


> Here are some of my Favorites from my collection.


That first pic is neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob

One of Mrs Goob's pronghorns:


----------



## Fremontgoosehunter

Here is my 2010 Elk...


----------



## wyogoob

Fremontgoosehunter said:


> Here is my 2010 Elk...


Holy Cow! that's a goodun'

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheMtnGuide

Here's a picture of my first muzzle-loader buck that I got this year.


----------



## bullsnot

Here is a pic of a general season buck I took a few years back.


----------



## goofy elk

Here's a Nebo muzzy bull from last week..[attachment=2:1iktm52c]100_2070.jpg[/attachment:1iktm52c]

My wife's Wasatch bull..[attachment=1:1iktm52c]100_1993.jpg[/attachment:1iktm52c]

And my 12 year olds cow from last sunday..[attachment=0:1iktm52c]100_2079.jpg[/attachment:1iktm52c]


----------



## Springville Shooter

Here's my 09 Plateau antelope with my favorite goat gun covering the exit hole from the 100grn Swift Scirocco. The shot was 500+yrds, the rifle is a custom 25-06 Ackley Improved. The smile says it all........good times!


----------



## Bo0YaA

2010 non-typical


----------



## SteepNDeep

Awesome buck- very cool


----------



## coyoteslayer

Here is another big buck that I took yesterday in Colorado. Sorry that the camera phone pic isnt very good and it doesnt do this buck justice. Im very happy with him. I will post more pictures later.


----------



## wyogoob

That's a dandy buck CS!


----------



## Bears Butt

Pretty buck! How wide/tall? Congrats!


----------



## GaryFish

Nice buck slayer. Very nice.


----------



## Keystonecop

My first time posting so I hope this works.

I drew a CWMU hunt this year and took this little 7x8 with my 30.06 at 75 yards. He was the 16 bull I saw that day. He scored 360 B&C. This is my first even bull also.[attachment=0:1fcjktfk]php1Bm2i0AM.jpg[/attachment:1fcjktfk][attachment=1:1fcjktfk]php9y9dDFAM.jpg[/attachment:1fcjktfk][attachment=2:1fcjktfk]phpBMbMwoAM.jpg[/attachment:1fcjktfk]


----------



## sawsman

That's one fine looking bull Keystonecop!! He'll look mighty good on the wall!

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## bullsnot

This was my first muley buck. I was 14. The year was 1992. I hit him at 150 yards, 1 shot from my shiny new 30-30 did the trick.


----------



## wyogoob

What a nice deer BS.

Stll got the rifle?


----------



## bullsnot

wyogoob said:


> Stll got the rifle?


You bet! I'll pass it on to one of my kids one day with the condition that a scope never sits atop of it.


----------



## elk22hunter

My families Rifle hunts of 2010


----------



## Elk Addict

My daughters cow elk from her first hunt this past weekend. A 205 yard shot from her 7mm-08, dropped her in her tracks. I was one proud papa!!


----------



## wyogoob

Elk Addict said:


> My daughters cow elk from her first hunt this past weekend. A 205 yard shot from her 7mm-08, dropped her in her tracks. I was one proud papa!!


Just fantastic!


----------



## wyogoob

elk22hunter said:


> My families Rifle hunts of 2010
> 
> ..........................................................................


That's a great pictorial. We'd like to hear a story about the mountain goat....among others.


----------



## cliff spab

nice bull keystone


----------



## wyogoob

1990:



Takin' fuzzy photos for 20 years, goob


----------



## BPturkeys

We used to shoot big deer back then


----------



## wyogoob

That's a great picture BP. Those were the days.


----------



## GaryFish

OK. While the old pics are coming out, I had to post this one of my uncle. He took this "three-antlered" deer in central Idaho in 1968. In 1976, we lost him when his plane went down on a snowy day in Laramie. I still have the pistol and holster. Cool guy, and cool deer.
[attachment=0:8x303nvw]Larry and three antler deer.jpg[/attachment:8x303nvw]


----------



## wyogoob

Very cool Gary, too bad he's no longer with us.


----------



## T-Sho

Ok ill play. My 09' over the counter bull.


----------



## BigT

07, and 08 Muzzleloader Hunts


----------



## stillhunterman

Well done BigT!


----------



## ridgetop

Here's my 2010 Stansbury ram


----------



## Guest

nice lookin ram!


----------



## denislouis

I don't like this type of unsocial works. Sorry....

barbie games|barbie


----------



## .45

denislouis said:


> I don't like this type of unsocial works. Sorry....
> 
> *barbie games|barbie*


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## .45

ridgetop said:


> Here's my 2010 Stansbury ram


What a beaut !!!

Did I miss your story on this one ridgetop?.....Congrats. :-|O|-:


----------



## Longgun

good stuff folks!

heres a pic of my sons first muzzy buck. (2009)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Looks like fun longgun


----------



## coyoteslayer

Southern utah Buck


----------



## pheaz

Nice goin great buck. Is that ur buck yote?


----------



## lone hunter

[attachment=0:2xteov7p]2010_Utah_small.jpg[/attachment:2xteov7p][attachment=1:2xteov7p]Wyoming10_2ps_crop_small.gif[/attachment:2xteov7p]
Ok I am really slow, I have been inactive on the site for awhile but thought I would still post my 2010 hunts. It was a fun and rewarding deer hunting year, and I will remember it as the year of the "Big Forkys". I really enjoyed both hunts, even though I did not take "big" deer. It was a great reminder that I love shooting deer even though they are not much to put on the wall. It does not make the experience any less. A big deer only makes you want to get on the bragging boards sooner, and get other's validation of how great you are.
The one on the bottom is from a Wyoming tag and the other is Utah, both rifle. Both are big forkys, even though the Wyoming does have a small fork on the one side, it was broken off. I am sure they are both older than yearlings, just some genetics. And yes, I thought that they were both had more points. For those that want more story, I have posted below.
Wyoming: I finally decided to head back to Wyoming after a long hiatus. I used to go with my brother as often as we could. He died in '99 and I have not been back. I had to re-aquaint myself a bit. After the first day on hiking my --- off, that area is steep, I had seen a good number of deer and bucks, nothing spectacular. I was on public access land and did not anticipate wallhangers. The second day I was back in the some of the same area. I sat down to grab a snack and looked at my watch. It was 12:10, and I thought to myself it was about time I shot a deer. I have likely shot more deer from 11:00 to 3:00 than any other time. I stood up and took a couple of steps to peek into a draw. Sure enough, there were two bucks moving up a ridge. I never got a good look at the one as he went over the ridge, but this one was staring at me. Like we all have experienced I had only a few moments to measure him up and "think" about it. It is usually not like on the outdoor channel where you have 100 trailcam photos and 10 minutes to field score him. Obviously, I shot him. Once again my 300 win mag did it's job. Love that gun. Admittedly I has a bit disappointed that he did not have more antler, but only a little. It was hot. I immediately skinned and quartered him, put the meat in pillowcases and got the meat in shade the best I could. The hike back to camp to get my pack frame reminded my how steep it was. After returning to the site, I boned out the quarters to lighten the load and to make it in one trip. Holy crap, that was a workout for an old man. It had to be a hoot if someone was watching. I would walk 20-30 yards then set down to recover for a couple of minutes, pick out my next goal and start the process again. I can imagine that if someone was watching. They were probably waiting for me to just start rolling down the hill dead! But eventually I made it. I had a nice 6X6 bull elk come by me at about 60 yards on my way back, to add to the adventure. I "googled" my adventure when I got home. The pack was about 1.5 miles and my elevation change was about 830 feet. Did I mention it was hot! Any way it was rewarding to know that I could make the pack trip. The meat went immediately in my cooler and stayed fine. He is tasty.

Utah: After a week bowhunt with my wife this year, I went back on the rifle (DH). As your Utards know it was wet this year. I was fortunate enough to get my tents set up before a big rain storm hit. Opener was wet and foggy. At best I could see was maybe 60 yards. I started up my favorite draw slowly. This again is public land. I have been lucky to take nice deer the last several years in this area but after hunting it for more than 40 years I do know it's limits. Did I mention I love to shoot deer. The fog must have been effecting every one, there was no gunfire to be heard. Unusual for the opener. As I paused for awhile, I looked to my left and slightly behind me. I saw deer legs not 70 yards coming through the trees (and fog) and white antler tips. I kept still watching through the corner of my eye. He moved slowly, when he got behind a clump of quakies about 50 yards away, I turned his direction. He either detected movement by sound or sight. All I could see was a part of his hind quarters and every little bit a glimpse of those top white tips on the other side as he froze there. I was kneeling there for at least 5 minutes. I get nervous in those situations. In my experience, the longer a stand off like this lasts, the less likely it will turn out in my favor. I leaned out a bit to see if I could see him better. He definitely saw that movement. I leaned back and waited for him make his move. I thought he would either bolt or give me a chance. The fog had thickened again. After a few moments, he took a few steps back the directions he came. I shouldered my 300 win mag (still lovin' it). The fog made it difficult to get a clear look at him. I knew that I was on his shoulder and again decided that I would take him. He fell straight down. In the photo the only thing I moved was his head. That is exactly how he fell. This was the second year in a row that I dropped a deer immediately at close range. The year prior I had a pretty 4 point pushed into me and I did the same (at about 12:00, see above). I chuckled when I saw that he was another forky! I had about a 1.25 mile pack to a road where I could get my truck. I again skinned and quartered him out. This pack was much easier, most of the way basically flat or slightly down hill. What a difference that makes.
As a side story, after a long day on Saturday I spent Sunday just goofing off, a day too long. This is the area that I have hunted with my family for decades, however I have spent the last 5 alone. As I mentioned my brother, best hunting partner and friend died in '99. I have a place that I have placed a plaque for him on a ridge. I hope to spend time there every year. I did not make it there on Saturday, so I made the hike on Sunday. Anyway, that night a storm was coming in predicting 70 mph winds in this area. about 4:00 am Monday the wind began to blow, hard. About 5:00 am I was awakened by something hitting my face, the side of my tent. It had blown so hard that my tent began to collapse. I crawled out into the snow and wind, let the tent the rest of the way down (it's a springbar), and crawled into the truck. The wind was rippin'. I have no doubt it was approaching 70. The snow was sideways and the temperature dropped from 40 to 23 in a few minutes. I waited until light, grapped all my stuff snow and all and through it in the back of the truck and got out of there. Oh well, part of the fun.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16

Great stories lone hunter! Enjoyed reading all of that. Sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## huntnbum

Great stuff lone hunter, thanks for sharing. and sorry for the loss of your brother.


----------



## Mr. Loopy




----------



## wyogoob

Whoa! nice set-up and antelope. Is that a Nebraska Antelope? I don't see any sagebrush or oilfield junk, so it can't be in Wyoming.

I worked in Sidney a lot, company now called Kinder Morgan.


----------



## jimikinz

Love this pic...ML doe from last fall here in San Diego...


----------



## huntnbum

jimikinz said:


> Love this pic...ML doe from last fall here in San Diego...


Good looking gun, did you build it?


----------



## Mr. Loopy

wyogoob said:


> Whoa! nice set-up and antelope. Is that a Nebraska Antelope? I don't see any sagebrush or oilfield junk, so it can't be in Wyoming.
> 
> I worked in Sidney a lot, company now called Kinder Morgan.


That is a North-Eastern Wyoming goat. Have you eaten at Dude's before in Sidney??

I don't live there any more but miss it in some ways.


----------



## jimikinz

Huntnbum,

I put it together from a kit. so I guess I "sorta" built it... its a .50. Love that gun though. 

I just finished a .58 percussion full-stock that I did build from scratch...I will be able to shoot it the first time this weekend  . This fall I'm going to chase some elk around with it.


----------



## huntnbum

jimikinz said:


> Huntnbum,
> 
> I put it together from a kit. so I guess I "sorta" built it... its a .50. Love that gun though.
> 
> I just finished a .58 percussion **** that I did build from scratch...I will be able to shoot it the first time this weekend  . This fall I'm going to chase some elk around with it.


 :O||:


----------



## wyogoob

Mr. Loopy said:


> ................................................................................That is a North-Eastern Wyoming goat. Have you eaten at Dude's before in Sidney??
> ...................................................................................


I think so. Is it an older place on the main drag across the street from a motel?


----------



## bloodtrail

I have a pic of my buck last year, but the pic is too large. Any suggestions on how to easily reduce the size?


----------



## jpolson

bloodtrail said:


> I have a pic of my buck last year, but the pic is too large. Any suggestions on how to easily reduce the size?


Open the pic in "Microsoft Office Picture Manager". Click on the "Picture" menu. Select "Compress Pictures" Select "Web Pages" on the menu to the right. Press ok then *save the file under a different name so you don't lose your original picture!*


----------



## Oblivion5888

2007 success


----------



## REPETER

2011 muzzleloader deer


----------



## drsx

Dang you REPETER, I haven't even gotten out yet for the muzzy. But I'm headed out this afternoon and i'll be out all weekend until I get one


----------



## REPETER

Good luck on your hunt drsx. I do like my work schedule which lets me play on the weekdays


----------



## Bo0YaA

[attachment=0:r52bhpm7]CIMG073611.jpg[/attachment:r52bhpm7]


----------



## xanderbp

This is my brother in laws first bull elk. He got it about 15 min after daylight.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

cool bull, general season no less. Good job!


----------



## Guest

I shot this buck last year in Logan Canyon on the last day of the 3 day hunt after that big storm. He should be up on the wall soon, still at the taxidernist. He's 25 wide and scored 172 1/8.

Paul


----------



## Fritz

2011 Muzzle Loader bull, Central Mountains Nebo unit. This is my first Bull and I am now hooked.

[attachment=1:1skrmoiz]Elk 1 Small.JPG[/attachment:1skrmoiz]

I was all alone when I shot him so I had to use a timer, while the camera was balanced on a log.

[attachment=0:1skrmoiz]Elk 5SM.JPG[/attachment:1skrmoiz]

Pack Out!

Click below for the full story.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=37587


----------



## mountainman21

This is my bull I took in 2009. This was the funnest hunt I have ever been on. We tried to take this bull the year before with my father in law but he out smarted us. That was not the case in 09 though! It was one of the tuffer years the unit has had but I hunted hard and still found some good bulls.


----------



## 90redryder

mountainman21 said:


> This is my bull I took in 2009. This was the funnest hunt I have ever been on. We tried to take this bull the year before with my father in law but he out smarted us. That was not the case in 09 though! It was one of the tuffer years the unit has had but I hunted hard and still found some good bulls.


That thing is a monster.... What did it score?


----------



## mountainman21

I will let you take a guess before I tell you. I was off a few inches when I was field judging him through the summer, so im interested to see if there is anyone that can guess him closer than I did.


----------



## pheaz

Depends if there is a 5th point on the right side on the whale tail?
6x6- 368
6x5-362


----------



## mountainman21

It is a 5x6 and it scored out at 371 inches. This is one that wasnt smaller once it hit the ground. I was extremely lucky to get him.


----------



## muzzlehunter

2011 central manti


----------



## Duckking88

I guess i better post my 2011 Vernon muzzleloader buck.

he scored out at 174 hes a 5x6 and it was one of the best hunts ive ever been on.


----------



## UTarcher72

2011 Moose hunt East Canyon Unit. Found this guy mid-day at Farmington Flats on Oct. 12th. Two quick shots from the 30-06 and he was on the ground. Was the largest moose i saw during my hunt. I was surprised at how many really small bulls i was seeing. 

So when i started this hunt, i actually saw this bull on the opener, but as you know you set your sights pretty high, so i didnt take him then, but we would meet again. I am so glad i was able to find this guy as i was getting pretty frustrated. He is 38.5 inches wide with 9 x 7 points.


----------



## lindapaige

So this is my first deer I know he ain't a trophy buck but im still proud haha!.... He has the biggest spikes i have ever seen on a deer reminds me of an elk spike! He still has velvet on his horns i havent seen a deer in october during rifle season have velvet still on his horns i dont know if this sort of thing happens very often or not? Im wondering if he may just be some sort of freak or something with the way his horns are never the less he is my first buck it was an awesome experience cant wait to do it again and hopefully they get bigger every time!


----------



## lindapaige

So this is my first deer I know he ain't a trophy buck but im still proud haha!.... He has the biggest spikes i have ever seen on a deer reminds me of an elk spike! He still has velvet on his horns i havent seen a deer in october during rifle season have velvet still on his horns i dont know if this sort of thing happens very often or not? Im wondering if he may just be some sort of freak or something with the way his horns are never the less he is my first buck it was an awesome experience cant wait to do it again and hopefully they get bigger every time!


----------



## Clarq

Wow. I've never seen anything quite like that before. Congrats on a unique deer.


----------



## pheaz

Nice spike maybe his mama was an elk


----------



## Bo0YaA

Very cool spike!


----------



## c3hammer

Dude, that's probably the biggest spike deer I've ever seen! Impressive first buck 

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## wyoguy

Couple of Wyoming bulls harvested South of Rock Springs near Colo. border. First taken by my nephew and second by me. No pic of me 'cause I was by myself.[attachment=3:1im18zn2]elk 008.jpg[/attachment:1im18zn2][attachment=2:1im18zn2]elk 007.jpg[/attachment:1im18zn2][attachment=1:1im18zn2]elk 004.JPG[/attachment:1im18zn2][attachment=0:1im18zn2]elk 005.JPG[/attachment:1im18zn2]


----------



## REPETER

lindapaige said:


> So this is my first deer I know he ain't a trophy buck but im still proud haha!.... He has the biggest spikes i have ever seen on a deer reminds me of an elk spike! He still has velvet on his horns i havent seen a deer in october during rifle season have velvet still on his horns i dont know if this sort of thing happens very often or not? Im wondering if he may just be some sort of freak or something with the way his horns are never the less he is my first buck it was an awesome experience cant wait to do it again and hopefully they get bigger every time!


Very cool! congrats! Were all his "man parts" there? I've heard of hermaphrodite deer keeping their velvet. Very nice for sure


----------



## Beast

My wife's 2011 rifle deer. 
I watched this deer on the Archery and Muzzy hunt. I had his pattern down, so on the rifle hunt, I set my wife up, and sure enough, here he came.


----------



## wyoguy

Beast said:


> My wife's 2011 rifle deer.
> I watched this deer on the Archery and Muzzy hunt. I had his pattern down, so on the rifle hunt, I set my wife up, and sure enough, here he came.


 Good for her! Very nice buck.


----------



## lindapaige

REPETER said:


> lindapaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my first deer I know he ain't a trophy buck but im still proud haha!.... He has the biggest spikes i have ever seen on a deer reminds me of an elk spike! He still has velvet on his horns i havent seen a deer in october during rifle season have velvet still on his horns i dont know if this sort of thing happens very often or not? Im wondering if he may just be some sort of freak or something with the way his horns are never the less he is my first buck it was an awesome experience cant wait to do it again and hopefully they get bigger every time!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! congrats! Were all his "man parts" there? I've heard of hermaphrodite deer keeping their velvet. Very nice for sure
Click to expand...

Thanks i think he is pretty cool too!  Yep he had his ''man parts'' but they were allot smaller than normal he is just the weirdest deer i have ever seen!


----------



## wyogoob

Holy Cow, the last 5 or 6 pages of success stories and pics are cool. Congrats, and thanks for posting everyone!


More! More!


----------



## johnboy

Tahr from New Zealand 12.5 " model which is a reasonable one








Sambar stag , 30 " model , Sambar are our main deer species in our state get 3 points on each side 
It is the length and weight that make the difference between heads


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, welcome to the Forum and thanks for posting those neat pics. . That's a nice Tahr. They say they are stinky. Did you eat the stag?


----------



## johnboy

Yes , Tahr can be a little on the nose but not as bad as billy goat, Yes , we ate the stag
That photo was taken back at camp after he was caped out , and butchered up in the bush
We hunt as a group and go in to carry out the meat, If it is close to the road ,we drag out the whole carcass
There is no requirement to bring all the meat out in Australia or New Zealand after the taking of an animal
It is something ,we as a group, choose to do though


----------



## wyogoob

johnboy said:


> Yes , Tahr can be a little on the nose but not as bad as billy goat, Yes , we ate the stag
> That photo was taken back at camp after he was caped out , and butchered up in the bush
> We hunt as a group and go in to carry out the meat, If it is close to the road ,we drag out the whole carcass
> There is no requirement to bring all the meat out in Australia or New Zealand after the taking of an animal
> It is something ,we as a group, choose to do though


That's cooler than the other side of the pillow. 

My buddy from Oregon is a Taxidermist/Outfitter. He went on a Tahr/Stag hunt in Australia that was filmed and then presented on that Cabela's hunting show. It's the show where the stag falls off a 400-foot tall cliff. He didn't keep any meat, even off his stag.


----------



## Rbon80

*Henry's Buff 2009*

497 yards with my 300 Ultra Mag.


----------



## waspocrew

Rbon80- 
That's an awesome bison... where did you take it?


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Henry's Buff 2009*



Rbon80 said:


> 497 yards with my 300 Ultra Mag.


Whoa!!!! I put a story up in Big Game about that bad boy.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## MWScott72

Shot this buck the Sunday before Thanksgiving on a small piece of property that our family owns in Oklahoma. 315 yard shot with a 25-06 pushing a 120 grain solid point going 3,050 fps. He's a 9 pt. with about 4 inches broke off his left G-2 and about 2 inches off his left G-3. Saw an 8 pt on the trip that would have been 150+ but he was on property we couldn't hunt. Coolest thing was that I got to hunt with my brother (in photo) which doesn't happen too often anymore.


----------



## waspocrew

That's a great looking buck!


----------



## kriser

We had a pretty good year at my house. I was able to take this spike on an any bull unit on opening morning of the general elk. My 14 yr old son was able to take his 1st buck 2 weeks later.


----------



## waspocrew

Sounds like it was a good year for you! Congrats on your spike and to your son for a great first buck.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

[attachment=0:wxkns5an]Misc Pictures Xmas 09-Halloween 11 041.jpg[/attachment:wxkns5an]


----------



## amadkau

First time trying to post, hopefully it loads. I wanted to share this picture. This was during last year's rifle deer hunt with that snow storm that most of us will remember. We had done a couple days of scouting and had them patterned. It was my brothers first buck and he had actually taken a couple shots at one of these bucks on opening morning at about 300 yards. But due to extreme first buck fever he missed. The morning we tagged them we had other plans that changed quite a bit when we woke up to 8 inches of snow. No trophies antler wise but they were big bodied. They had a lot of fat on them, mainly my brother's on the right. Buck on the left is a 3x4 and on the right is a larger 3x3.


----------



## waspocrew

Great looking bucks and welcome to the forum!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

lindapaige said:


> So this is my first deer I know he ain't a trophy buck but im still proud haha!.... He has the biggest spikes i have ever seen on a deer reminds me of an elk spike! He still has velvet on his horns i havent seen a deer in october during rifle season have velvet still on his horns i dont know if this sort of thing happens very often or not? Im wondering if he may just be some sort of freak or something with the way his horns are never the less he is my first buck it was an awesome experience cant wait to do it again and hopefully they get bigger every time!


NOT A TROPHY?!?!? What the heck?! I think that is one of the coolest trophies I ever seen! Saweeeet Spikey buddy!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Here is the moose that I got with my son and brother in 2008


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

My son with his first antelope and his Grandpa near Arlington Wyoming. 215 yard shot with a 7mm-08.


----------



## Longfeather

lindapaige said:


> So this is my first deer I know he ain't a trophy buck but im still proud haha!.... He has the biggest spikes i have ever seen on a deer reminds me of an elk spike! He still has velvet on his horns i havent seen a deer in october during rifle season have velvet still on his horns i dont know if this sort of thing happens very often or not? Im wondering if he may just be some sort of freak or something with the way his horns are never the less he is my first buck it was an awesome experience cant wait to do it again and hopefully they get bigger every time!


If that buck and a four by four were running together I would have shot the spike. Not many bucks out there like that one.


----------



## blaser1

Bad ass buff.


----------



## blaser1




----------



## JuddCT

Wow!


----------



## blaser1




----------



## blaser1




----------



## Al Hansen

8)


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2011 muzzy buck on Cedar Mt.


----------



## duckhunter1096

That's not a Utah Buck!!! We don't have deer like that in Utah anymore... Just ask anyone on this forum! Especially if you hunt with a 4-wheeler.  (I hope the sarcasm came across... My sarcasm font is broken) That is one helluva nice buck. Super Jealous over here.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

^^Well in all fairness I probably hiked a couple hundred yards away from my 4 wheeler to shoot it.


----------



## curlyjo

Blaser1 you must tell the story behind those magnificent trophies, that looks like a cape buffalo and a blackbuck, but the cape's horns are "crumpled" or exrordinarily thick, please tell the tell!


----------



## curlyjo

A Kudu from south africa


----------



## johnnycake

Here's my muzzleloader Nephi Utah doe from 2005. I'm not a giant dude, but even with me being 5'8" you can see pretty quick that that is a BIG deer!


----------



## Flipinsticks725

I killed this Buck back in 07 with my 30-06 from 500 yards away. He rough scores around 145.


----------



## wyogoob

blaser1 said:


>


yikes


----------



## KineKilla

Hunting 2011









Hunting Yr. ????









Deer 2009









The first one taken with the kid









Always using my Model 700 .270 !


----------



## colorcountrygunner

^^That is a sexy looking gun!


----------



## KineKilla

That is the kids' .22 browning. I let him lay his rifle across it since I had already put mine away.


----------



## Huge29

KineKilla said:


> That is the kids' .22 browning. I let him lay his rifle across it since I had already put mine away.


You had me confused as I was certain that was the old Browning 22 semi. I like that one from 2009, very nice!


----------



## MountainBro

curlyjo said:


> A Kudu from south africa


That is beautiful! :O--O:


----------



## bloodtrail

[attachment=0:152q4b9u]2011 Buck 50%.jpg[/attachment:152q4b9u]


----------



## bloodtrail

[attachment=0:32owahgc]2011 Spike Elk 50%.jpg[/attachment:32owahgc]


----------



## bloodtrail

[attachment=0:jqi9a4lk]2010 Buck 40% Size.jpg[/attachment:jqi9a4lk]


----------



## bloodtrail

My son was 10 and could hardly hold it's head up!


----------



## awbmab

*2012 Lone Peak Goat*

So about a month ago I got a call from the Utah DWR. Someone had turned in their Wasatch Mountain Goat tag and I was next in line. After some pondering I decided to take it. I proceeded to prepare as best you can with minimal notice, studied maps, received some great help from others on MM and UWC. The hunt opened September 10th, but I would drive out to Utah on the 13th, and hunt the 14th-17th. If I didn't get anything then return 2 weeks later. We had an area planned for fri, and a separate area for saturday and then would pick the best of those for sunday if necessary.

Here I am with my two boys starting the hike. We got a bit of a late start due to arriving in town early friday morning. My brother also was going with us.









Hiking up the trail, it was all up!









Around lunchtime we arrived at a good area to glass and decided that we would glass for a few hours. If we didn't see much then we would hike out and get ready for the next day so we could get an early start. 









Then I spotted a goat at the head of the basin near the base of the cliffs. The white line near the middle of the pic is his back. We decided he was worth the hike so off we went.









We had to bust through a bit of thick stuff to get to our chosen route.









After several hours we closed the distance to a thousand yards. The goat is on a ledge, near the middle of the picture in right part of the light area of the main cliffs that is next to the rockslide.









I left my brothers and boys and proceeded to hike up the grassy chute to hopefully get within a couple of hundred yards of the Billy from the top of the hill. When I arrived at my chosen spot, the goat on the ledge was still nearly 400 yards away. I am comfortable with a long shot like that but would have preferred it be closer. While I was pondering my options I spotted another billy that was about 190 yards. I decided that he was a nice billy and I liked the 200 yard shot much more than 400, and I wouldn't have to try and get him off a cliff! When I finally decided to take the closer Billy he had moved to about 220 yards. I placed the crosshairs on his front shoulder, took the shot, and he fell about 20 feet and came to a rest.









My hunt was over, we skinned the goat for a life-size mount, removed the meat, and got ready to pack out. I have to say that this converted me to the gutless method. It was very slick and I will be doing it again.


















This is the view from the goats location. We started hiking out at 8:45 at night and got to the trailhead at 3:30 am. We were all completely worn out and glad to be done hiking.


----------



## KineKilla

Looks like a great hunt! Congrats on the goat.


----------



## MWScott72

*2012 Wyoming Speed Goat*

My brother-in-law and I took a trip to central Wyoming for a combo antelope / fishing trip. Ended up taking two nice 14" goats, and after that, proceeded to land some big trout on the Miracle Mile section of the N. Platte River. In two days of hunting, we saw over 100 bucks, but most were in the 11-12" range. We only saw one goat bigger than ours...probably 15" with good diggers, but we weren't able to get on him. All in all, an excellent trip!


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: 2012 Lone Peak Goat*



awbmab said:


> ......................................................
> 
> My hunt was over, we skinned the goat for a life-size mount, removed the meat, and got ready to pack out. I have to say that this converted me to the gutless method. It was very slick and I will be doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from the goats location. We started hiking out at 8:45 at night and got to the trailhead at 3:30 am. We were all completely worn out and glad to be done hiking.
> [
> 
> Wow great hunt, nice story and pics.


----------



## sklobe25

Opening day. 1:30pm. 40yd shot. First western big game for me.


----------



## Turborush

Opening day, about 6:00pm. My first hunt since I was a kid and first elk hunt. A tradition has definitely been started!


----------



## RoosterKiller

My Wasatch Cow 10-11-2012


----------



## KineKilla

My son's first buck. 2012


----------



## jpolson

2012 Spike...and my finger tip...


----------



## johnnycake

First cougar December 2012








My Henry Mountains Cow Bison with .300 Weatherby Mag


----------



## outdoorser

Muley with a 30/06 October 22, 2012


----------



## MountainBro

Nice cougar!


----------



## JDub17

lindapaige said:


> Thanks i think he is pretty cool too!  Yep he had his ''man parts'' but they were allot smaller than normal he is just the weirdest deer i have ever seen!


We have seen and had friends take whitetail with the same issue of never losing their velvet and some never had a branched antler before. A family friend, and wildlife biologist told us that they are stags, meaning that they have the right parts, but they don't work or connect like they should. Their body never tells them when it is time to start rubbing their horns because of the chemical inbalance.

Great looking buck nonetheless.


----------



## 2full

My 12 Muzzle Paunsy buck.

I finally figured out how to get a picture with a post !!!
Hard to teach an old dog a new trick......


----------



## dmaestas

Hopefully these pictures will get you excited for the quickly approaching seasons, and add to the anxiety of summer. I'm not taking credit for this buck at all but i'll give a little story behind him! This buck was killed in 2012 general season deer hunt on the morning of the last day of the hunt in CEDAR HOLLOW of all places!!! I came down the mountain to start packing up camp and saw this brute in the back of a hunters Ranger. I had to pull him over and get some pictures since this was only the second buck i saw taken out of that huge area up there. I don't have the name of the hunter but he was an older gentleman who spotted this buck from the road of one of the most human populated hunting areas i've ever seen!! Just goes to show you never know when you'll get the chance at a monster!


----------



## kzkammo

my 2011 Oregon Buck


----------



## KineKilla

A lot of my pics got moved as I organized my photobucket account, so I'm going to throw some of them back in here.

















































































Deer Galore!


----------



## jkignigit

*Central Mts Manti, 2012*

I got this guy last sept on the Central mts manti unit


----------



## tander123

*My 17 y/o sons first doe pronghorn.*

Shot on 9/13/2013 at DLL.


----------



## Truelife

This is my 2007 any weapon buck. Went up to help a friend find a buck on this trip. He was slow on the draw so I got this one first. There was another one that was a little bigger with him. My buddy shot all of his bullets and half of mine trying to hit the other one. All he managed to do was provide me with some good entertainment.


This is my 2011 any weapon buck taken on the central unit. I went up for a nice day of walking around the mountain looking at little bucks because I hadn't seen anything big enough to really go after. I was a good hour into the hike at first light and this guy happened to be standing to close to my location. Kind of ruined my plans for the day. ;-)

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/pete-n-repete/media/mydeer.jpg.html


This was my 2011 any weapon buck taken on the central unit. We were in the middle of building a house so I needed to try to tag out early so I could work on the house. This feller walked around the hill straight at me. I guess I forgot to move the cross hairs off his noggin after looking for antlers. He didn't go far.



Hopefully I'll be adding a picture of my 2013 buck soon. I have a Vernon muzz tag which starts a week from tomorrow. Needless to say I'm having a little trouble staying focused at work this week...........''


----------



## hunting777

That last pic is awesome. Nice shot:mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser

Holy moly. That last pic would be disturbing to a non-hunter. Glad there aren't any of those around;-) Nice shot by the way!


----------



## lone hunter

2013 Wyoming general hunt, Region K. Story and info under "outside Utah"


----------



## CoopersDesign

Halloween 2011 Wyoming Buck


----------



## CoopersDesign

2009 Wyoming


----------



## outdoorser

Wow those are some impressive deer, CoopersDesign!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

My dad and I found this buck a week ago, watched him all week and caught him in his same spot at first light this morning. Got to love the wasatch front! Ya buddy!


----------



## 2full

My muzzle buck for this year.
Got him opening morning, right below the cabin.
View attachment 21585


----------



## outdoorser

Nice looking deer, 2full.


----------



## 2full

He's not very wide, but had real good forks, tall, and had good mass, and great eyeguards. I'm a sucker for eyeguards....... So I killed him after sizing him at 50 yards for about 20 minutes. Changed my mind back and forth about 4 times before I pulled he trigger. He never knew I was there, actually came toward me after I shot him.


----------



## mack1950

*2013 deer hunt*

























this is the total as of Friday 25 not to shaby for a general season unit


----------



## wyoming2utah

my bro's 2013 buck:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

wyoming2utah said:


> my bro's 2013 buck:
> 
> View attachment 22586


Nose shot?


----------



## wyoming2utah

I have been hesitant to post the pics because of that...but, no it wasn't shot in the nose. Actually, the buck fell off a 30-40 foot cliff after it was shot. Its nose and the blood on the horns is a result of that fall....other pics of the buck are really gruesome.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Just curious. 

Things happen and hunting isn't always pretty. I have a bear on my wall that was hit through the back shoulder and somehow the bullet ended up being lodged under the skin on the side of it's face. Dressing it out was about all a guy could stomach. I had the taxidermist leave the bald spot alone on the face. Every time I get asked about it I get to tell the story of the first bear hunt that I went with my son on.:grin:


----------



## wyoming2utah

yeah, my bro was a little worried about doing a euro mount because the skull felt broken...I told him to just try and do it because it was a reminder of how the buck fell. We actually had to move the buck about 10 yards away from where it came to rest and turned it over--the other side was pretty ugly. Surprisingly, we were able to salvage a lot of meat....


----------



## Christine

I'm really liking Utah.  I drew two tags. Antlerless elk and antlerless pronghorn. Both were completely new experiences for me.


----------



## outdoorser

Sweet! What caliber is that rifle, christine?


----------



## Christine

It's a Tikka T3 Lite in 300 win mag. It's my first spiffy bolt action gun. (and it's currently my only bolt action, my only other centerfire rifle is an AR 15) I didn't have much need for rifles back in IL.


----------



## goofy elk

Christine,
Love that pic of the lope with Thousand Lakes in the background.:!:.


----------



## jpolson

Third elk in 14 months!

Part of me almost feels bad...but the tags had to go to someone!

Pahvant cow.


----------



## wyogoob

jpolson said:


> Third elk in 14 months!
> 
> Part of me almost feels bad...but the tags had to go to someone!
> 
> Pahvant cow.


That's a perfect size. You can eat everything but the bullet hole on that one!


----------



## jpolson

Best tenderloin I have ever had came out of that cow. Seared it in a frying pan on each side for 2 minutes. The put the whole pan/tenderloin into a 250 degree oven until inside was 130 degrees. Let is rest for 5 minutes...A...MAZE...ING...It makes the outside nice and brown, and the entire inside is nice and medium rare.



wyogoob said:


> That's a perfect size. You can eat everything but the bullet hole on that one!


----------



## 5pointbull

My 2012 Boulder Bull


----------



## hunting777

that is a beautiful bull


----------



## ridgetop

Here's a buck I shot on my 8 year olds birthday in 2012. He said it was the best birthday ever.


----------



## ridgetop

Here is my 2013 buck and bull


----------



## Gledeasy

2012 buck


2013 bull


----------



## outdoorser

Cool! Welcome to the forum, Gledeasy. What caliber is that gun, 300wsm?


----------



## Gledeasy

outdoorser said:


> Cool! Welcome to the forum, Gledeasy. What caliber is that gun, 300wsm?


Thanks and yes the gun is a 300 wsm. I got it early in '12 and it's been a harvesting machine since.


----------



## Truelife

My son's first buck

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/brandonsbuck_zps222a5fb9.jpg

My son with my general season buck from 2005 ( I think it was 2005 )

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/CALEB.jpg

2006 General season muzz

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/steephill.jpg

2007 General season rifle deer

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/mydeer07_zps7c402a3e.jpg

2008 Limited entry Henry mountain bison (cow only) - No field pic on this one unfortunately. It was a looooong day. Aim lower than you think on a bison and don't ever give up when you have wounded an animal.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/surveyphoto.jpg

2011 General season rifle deer

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/SANY0150.jpg

2012 General season rifle deer - Whack'em here and they don't run -- GRAPHIC --

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/mydeer.jpg

2013 Limited entry Vernon deer

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o303/pete-n-repete/Vernonmuzz2013_zps350f4aaf.jpg


----------



## mountainman21

This is a buck and bull I took off the Nebo unit. Both on public ground. Bull 2009 and 2011 for the deer. Way fun hunts. I love that unit!


----------



## mountainman21

Here is a picture of my bull from the side.


----------



## wyogoob

mountainman21 said:


> Here is a picture of my bull from the side.


That's a goodun, thanks for posting.


----------



## JuddCT

We went 3/3.


----------



## KineKilla

Son's 2014 Buck









Friend's 2014 Buck









My 2014 Antlerless


----------



## colorcountrygunner

KineKilla said:


> Son's 2014 Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend's 2014 Buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2014 Antlerless


That rifle you killed your cow with is sessy!


----------



## Huge29

mountainman21 said:


> This is a buck and bull I took off the Nebo unit. Both on public ground. Bull 2009 and 2011 for the deer. Way fun hunts. I love that unit!


That's odd, I dont see why :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster

Here is some population control....

My 2014 buck... First buck with a muzzleloader

My 2014 speed goat from this year

My first ever deer with a muzzleloader 2014 this year

My 2013 deer 

I love this shot of my unconscious bull after a shot through the ear hole 

My dads spiker

My 2012 buck

2010 buck 

2011 buck 


2005 buck 

2003 buck


----------



## wyograd

2011 avintaquin cow, 2013 avintaquin cow, and 2014 southslope yellowstone cow


----------



## wyogoob

*Handgun 2014*







.


----------



## 3arabians

My 08 general season buck from what is now the 456 unit. My bro's 13 bull


----------



## 3arabians

Here is my buck


----------



## 2full

Here is my muzzle buck from 2009.
Chased him for 2 years with a bow.
Went to dedicated in 2009 and never saw him on the bow hunt.
Caught him the 5th morning of the muzzle hunt.


----------



## wyogoob

2full said:


> Here is my muzzle buck from 2009.
> Chased him for 2 years with a bow.
> Went to dedicated in 2009 and never saw him on the bow hunt.
> Caught him the 5th morning of the muzzle hunt.


Whoa, I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

My 2014 open bull.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Brother's 2011 open bull.


----------



## GaryFish

Goob - disappointed in your 2014 pics there. No deer? What gives man?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Goob - disappointed in your 2014 pics there. No deer? What gives man?


Again, with heavy heart, I did not harvest a mule deer this year. As-a-matter-of fact I haven't shot one since 2001 and it's been longer than that since I whacked one with my truck. Lets just call it "game management" on my part.....uh...and we just don't have any deer around Evingston anymore (not counting the nice herd that lives in town.)

I took the grandkids out a couple of days and seen a handful of deer and only a handful of hunters, most of which were driving those ATV thingies around in circles trying to find a way to get past all the closed gates with the large, and plentiful, "NO MOTORIZED VEHICLE" signs on them, all the while staring intently at a cell phone.

The G&F claims mule deer, and sage grouse, numbers are up (somewhere in the state) in spite of all the oil and gas activity, road kills, the 100s of windmills, increased mining, wolf predation, new pipelines, excessive selenium levels, CWD, West Nile, poaching, and the over-selling of tags.

However, the ole Goob puts a doe whitetail deer in the freezer from time to time.

.


----------



## devobrodie

Tried to up load some pics, not sure if it worked?























[/ATTACH]


----------



## Critter

That is one nice coues deer.


----------



## 35whelen

nice oryx devobrodie


----------



## devobrodie

Thanks! That Oryx tag was proof that NM doesn't throw all my applications straight in the trash! Hoping to draw in Late season elk in Utah this year with 13 NR points in the book cliffs


----------



## bossloader

*me and my kids*

a great year right before there missions.


----------



## bossloader

*old times*

some old pics with uncles and now with family


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16

This is 2014 MZ hunt. Lots of small bucks, but couldn't of been a funner hunt with all three of us taking a deer. My brother (far left) shot his 2 hours before we had to leave after having a few misfires through the hunt he finally connected.


----------



## OldGeezer

Here are a couple of nice ones from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Calf I got at 20 yards this year. Came running in full blast on a string. Just couldn't say no.


----------



## Swampy_Dog

My uncle with his giant 2 point on this years muzzleloader


----------



## Tracker

Earley rifle 2015 Current Creek


----------



## muzzlehunter

Cwmu tag 2015


----------



## SouthSlopeHunter

*Big Bull Down*

Bull scored 318


----------



## ridgetop

Here's this years general rifle buck.
One thing about killing really big bucks, they are a pain to try and navigate through the trees while packing out. :mrgreen:


----------



## corro

*Two 300+ point bulls*

This was the late LE Elk tag. Thanks to the snow we were able to track and learn patterns. The sun had just barely set and we were walking back to the vehicle when three bulls appeared just 200 yards off. We chose our bulls, calmed our nerves, and fired almost simultaneously. Mine slumped over and fell, my Dad's started to walk off. Worried, my dad fired another, unnecessary, shot. We didn't want to track in the dark. Two fresh elk on the ground right at dark...we did not get off the mountain until 2:00 a.m. But wow, such a great time, experience, story. It will never be duplicated again.


----------



## willfish4food

corro said:


> This was the late LE Elk tag. Thanks to the snow we were able to track and learn patterns. The sun had just barely set and we were walking back to the vehicle when three bulls appeared just 200 yards off. We chose our bulls, calmed our nerves, and fired almost simultaneously. Mine slumped over and fell, my Dad's started to walk off. Worried, my dad fired another, unnecessary, shot. We didn't want to track in the dark. Two fresh elk on the ground right at dark...we did not get off the mountain until 2:00 a.m. But wow, such a great time, experience, story. It will never be duplicated again.


Wow. Two beautiful bulls right there! Congratulations what an experience!


----------



## tberick21

*little horn porn*
























































A few good memories of the last few years;-)


----------



## wyogoob

corro said:


> This was the late LE Elk tag. Thanks to the snow we were able to track and learn patterns. The sun had just barely set and we were walking back to the vehicle when three bulls appeared just 200 yards off. We chose our bulls, calmed our nerves, and fired almost simultaneously. Mine slumped over and fell, my Dad's started to walk off. Worried, my dad fired another, unnecessary, shot. We didn't want to track in the dark. Two fresh elk on the ground right at dark...we did not get off the mountain until 2:00 a.m. But wow, such a great time, experience, story. It will never be duplicated again.


Holy Moly! I'd pee my pants and shoot myself in the foot if I seen those two big SOBs standing together.

Good job, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## wyogoob

tberick21 said:


> View attachment 77761
> 
> 
> View attachment 77769
> 
> 
> View attachment 77777
> 
> 
> View attachment 77785
> 
> 
> View attachment 77793
> 
> 
> View attachment 77801
> 
> 
> View attachment 77809
> 
> A few good memories of the last few years;-)


Awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sambo3006

*Game from various states*

Most of these were OTC or left over tags

Utah



Alberta



Colorado



Wyoming


Montana


Missouri


----------



## weekendwarrior

*Heart Shot-Uinta Bull*

I love it when I don't have to track.


----------



## wyogoob

weekendwarrior said:


> I love it when I don't have to track.
> View attachment 85610


Boy, nice shot!


----------



## cdbright

[/ATTACH]

a couple bucks from my last 2 years in Texas


----------



## KineKilla

Shot me a little, lost calf opening morning GS 2016. Glad I did because she was about the size of a large buck, dragged her out whole and she fit perfectly on the rear rack of a quad. First animal killed with a bullet that I loaded myself.










Followed up the calf killing by shooting my smallest buck ever on the GS Deer Hunt. Again, fit the whole thing on the rack of an ATV. Used the same brass case to shoot this guy as I did the Elk pictured above. Maybe I should have sat a 1/4 mile behind it so the antlers looked bigger?


----------



## Pokesmole

2016 Late season Muzzle Loader buck


----------



## Karl

Gotta love *****'s 50 cal bolt action rifle. Jeeze !!!


----------



## Karl

Pokesmole said:


> 2016 Late season Muzzle Loader buck


Nice 3x3.

This is the kind of buck that I look for.

Not too old and not too young.

Just right!


----------



## ridgetop

Here's this years muzzleloader buck


----------



## 3arabians

2016 between my dad, brother and I.






































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

My daughter hunted with me for the first ime in 17 years. 
She brought the boys, and we got her this buck. 
Was a lot of fun. 

She wanted to put in again this year.


----------



## Critter

This years javelina from the Arizona HAM season.


----------



## Dunkem

Critter said:


> This years javelina from the Arizona HAM season.


 Thats a serious tooth there!!


----------



## wyogoob

*story please*



Critter said:


> This years javelina from the Arizona HAM season.


C'mon Critter, we need a story. Don't leave out a thing.

Hey, is that your 7-30 Waters?

.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> C'mon Critter, we need a story. Don't leave out a thing.
> 
> Hey, is that your 7-30 Waters?
> 
> .


OK, OK, I just felt like procrastinating and waiting for a couple of months this year.


----------



## Raven_6

I wonder who wyogoob is... I grew up in Evingston(as you put it...haha). Go Red Devils. Class of 2000


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

*1973 Dads biggest*

Me , my pa and my brother 3x5 36'' Stansburys The last of the hold outs from the 60s. 30-40 Krag open sights


----------



## wyogoob

7MM RELOADED said:


> Me , my pa and my brother 3x5 36'' Stansburys The last of the hold outs from the 60s. 30-40 Krag open sights


Wow!

those were the days

.


----------



## wyogoob

7MM RELOADED said:


> Me , my pa and my brother 3x5 36'' Stansburys The last of the hold outs from the 60s. 30-40 Krag open sights


Wow!

Those were the days. Thanks for sharing that.

.


----------



## Christine

I have been blessed with some great hunts in 2017.

First I had an early doe antelope tag. I was hoping the does wouldn't be skittish during the early (August 1st opener) season. Alas, they were just as paranoid as ever. 
I had to break out my husband's .338LM so I could take a precision 630 yard shot on a bedded doe. (I read somewhere on this forum that I needed a 300 grain bullet to kill stuff, heh)

She bedded facing away from me and I was able to put the bullet through the middle of her neck. Luck? Skill? Whatever, I'll take it. (Huge thanks to my hubby for having his rifle so perfectly doped out)

Then it was on to archery elk. I also had a dedicated hunter buck tag but I was only seeing smaller bucks that needed another year or three (for me, I don't care what other people shoot).

After many elkless, or elk just out of range hunts, I finally had a small 6x6 bull push a cow right to me. I shot her at 12 yards and she dropped 27 yards from me. The bull was sooo confused. 

This is my first archery elk. I'm only pulling 43 pounds (bad shoulder) but the 365 grain arrow with a 3 blade muzzy head sunk right to the fletching.

I had to call my husband, and also my hunting buddy to pack her out. Neither complained... too much. 

Then on to buck deer. I saw the buck I was after during the muzzleloader season but couldn't get closer than 360 yards. Too far.

I went back after him during rifle season. This time I was carrying my tikka 300wm. I got lucky on the third morning I hunted and found him at only 330 yards. A 150 gr Barnes TTSX dropped him on the spot.




















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

WOW, that is quite the gun!
Congrats on your success.


----------



## longbow

Man Christine, you're a hunting fool!!! I'm impressed.


----------



## Springville Shooter

An awesome lefty huntress killing machine........reminds me of my oldest daughter. Congrats and great job. That big Muley is amazing!———-SS


----------



## wyogoob

Christine said:


> I have been blessed with some great hunts in 2017.
> 
> First I had an early doe antelope tag. I was hoping the does wouldn't be skittish during the early (August 1st opener) season. Alas, they were just as paranoid as ever.
> I had to break out my husband's .338LM so I could take a precision 630 yard shot on a bedded doe. (I read somewhere on this forum that I needed a 300 grain bullet to kill stuff, heh)
> 
> She bedded facing away from me and I was able to put the bullet through the middle of her neck. Luck? Skill? Whatever, I'll take it. (Huge thanks to my hubby for having his rifle so perfectly doped out)
> 
> Then it was on to archery elk. I also had a dedicated hunter buck tag but I was only seeing smaller bucks that needed another year or three (for me, I don't care what other people shoot).
> 
> After many elkless, or elk just out of range hunts, I finally had a small 6x6 bull push a cow right to me. I shot her at 12 yards and she dropped 27 yards from me. The bull was sooo confused.
> 
> This is my first archery elk. I'm only pulling 43 pounds (bad shoulder) but the 365 grain arrow with a 3 blade muzzy head sunk right to the fletching.
> 
> I had to call my husband, and also my hunting buddy to pack her out. Neither complained... too much.
> 
> Then on to buck deer. I saw the buck I was after during the muzzleloader season but couldn't get closer than 360 yards. Too far.
> 
> I went back after him during rifle season. This time I was carrying my tikka 300wm. I got lucky on the third morning I hunted and found him at only 330 yards. A 150 gr Barnes TTSX dropped him on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## 2full

I really like this thread as well, but it has quiet for a while. 
Thought I might jump start it. 

So, here is a picture of my grandson and I with our bucks from last fall. 
His was muzzle, and mine was rifle. (We kept his in the freezer and boiled them out together).
First time I've rifle hunted since they made us pick a hunt. Can't remember what year that was.....
His out scored mine, I'm still getting heat !!!!


----------



## davidlgreencpa

wyogoob said:


> Post your pictures of big game harvested with a firearm here.
> 
> Old pics, new pics, huge antlers, tiny antlers, big horns, little horns, no horns, does, calves, cows, nannys
> 
> *GaryFish* has 8660 hits on his fish porn post, lets see if we can catch up to him.


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180328/21f7485b6c8b7110f263cf2bb8c95535.jpg[/IMG
Cow Bison Henry Mountains 2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*I don't see a pic.*



davidlgreencpa said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180328/21f7485b6c8b7110f263cf2bb8c95535.jpg[/IMG
> Cow Bison Henry Mountains 2017
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Do you need some help?
> 
> .


----------



## stevedcarlson

My 2020 LE Bull Elk central mountain!





















My


----------



## Animediniol

stevedcarlson said:


> My 2020 LE Bull Elk central mountain!
> View attachment 148066
> View attachment 148067
> View attachment 148068
> My


There you go... BINGO! Good job, mate.


----------



## 67015

2019 west desert tintic general season public land deer. 430 yards 3x3. Have 2 years of pictures and videos of him and 1 set of sheds so it was cool to bring him home, his name is Gregory and he lives in my living room now, he got shot on a ledge and fell and ripped his nose up it looks good now tho


----------



## stevedcarlson

My 2020 LE rifle elk hunt!


----------



## Corey

Ca. Hog couple months ago


----------



## jessssand

Getting super excited for the General Season Deer & Elk!! Here is a pic of my deer last year. It is the best buck I have personally taken on a general unit! Hopefully in a few months I'll be posting a pic of an even bigger deer!


----------



## 270win

He's a good one, good luck this year.


----------



## jlofthouse16

Oops. That didn't work. Try again?


----------



## jlofthouse16




----------



## Elknr

2017 my 13 year old daughter first buck. Won a free
Shoulder mount. 229 gross


----------



## jlofthouse16

Nice Buck


----------



## jlofthouse16

jlofthouse16 said:


> View attachment 150812


Years back kept some hound dogs and did a lot of Bobcat hunting. Now and then a Lion would show up.


----------



## wyogoob

Elknr said:


> View attachment 151600
> 
> 2017 my 13 year old daughter first buck. Won a free
> Shoulder mount. 229 gross


I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!


----------



## jlofthouse16

Racklover said:


> Pretty easy to post pics with a photobucket account. Photobucket


What is that critter? Where did you find it?


----------



## DallanC

jlofthouse16 said:


> What is that critter? Where did you find it?


Gemsbok. I'd guess Africa or White sands missile range, New Mexico.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> Gemsbok. I'd guess Africa or White sands missile range, New Mexico.
> 
> -DallanC


I'll be chasing them again in 5 weeks down in South Africa. 

Here's mine from 7 years ago

















Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidviciouser

This is one of the best days I've ever spent in the field with my boy.


----------



## 2full

I would say that was a VERY good day.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

2021 my wife


----------



## Sidviciouser

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> 2021 my wife
> View attachment 151936


I bet that was an amazing hunt. I'm at 24 points this year. I'm sure I'll draw soon.  LOL


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

It was fantastic. good luck in the draw


----------



## Sidviciouser

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> It was fantastic. good luck in the draw


Thanks! I think I have a 100% chance at the Fishlake elk tag this year since they increased the tags on the hunt I put in for. They draw elk before once-in-a-lifetime right? That would mean no moose this year. But I'll gladly take it!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Correct on draw order. Elk would be great also. 👍


----------



## westcanyonranch

These have been so fun to look at! I love seeing the variety of game and firearms.


----------



## Critter

I board having to sit at home and rest due to Dr's orders so no chasing animals this fall. 

But after having this thread pop up again and since I didn't update it after my African trip and I just know that you folks love to see these animals here they are again. 

Kudu









Blue Wildebeast









Impala









Mountain Reedbuck









Gemsbok, the wind was blowing so hard no one could hold the camera steady even laying down on the ground









Warthog









Bleastbok









Diker









Baboon, they treat them like we do coyotes









Ostrich


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> I board having to sit at home and rest due to Dr's orders so no chasing animals this fall.
> 
> But after having this thread pop up again and since I didn't update it after my African trip and I just know that you folks love to see these animals here they are again.
> 
> Kudu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Wildebeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Reedbuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemsbok, the wind was blowing so hard no one could hold the camera steady even laying down on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warthog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleastbok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baboon, they treat them like we do coyotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostrich


Wow! Beautiful animals. Thanks for posting.

There has to be a cool story gor each critter.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob_1734 said:


> Wow! Beautiful animals. Thanks for posting.
> 
> There has to be a cool story gor each critter.


Goob, I had a couple of threads going on for this hunt. The first one was the trip over and a running commentary on what was going on, the other was the hunt itself. 









Heading to Africa


Well, I have the first and shortest leg over with on my way to South Africa. I drove down to Denver today and will hop on a plane to Dallas on Tuesday. Then on to Doha Cuttar and then to Johnsburg South Africa and a short hop down Port Elizabeth where we will be met at the airport by our...




www.utahwildlife.net













African Safari.......The Hunt


I’ll not bore any of you with the details of the 42 or so hours to get there. Between 4 different flights and layovers in airports it was quite madding to say the least so here goes with the fun part. We landed in Port Elizabeth to be met by 6 or so of the PH’s who would be hunting with us...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> Goob, I had a couple of threads going on for this hunt. The first one was the trip over and a running commentary on what was going on, the other was the hunt itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to Africa
> 
> 
> Well, I have the first and shortest leg over with on my way to South Africa. I drove down to Denver today and will hop on a plane to Dallas on Tuesday. Then on to Doha Cuttar and then to Johnsburg South Africa and a short hop down Port Elizabeth where we will be met at the airport by our...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.utahwildlife.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Safari.......The Hunt
> 
> 
> I’ll not bore any of you with the details of the 42 or so hours to get there. Between 4 different flights and layovers in airports it was quite madding to say the least so here goes with the fun part. We landed in Port Elizabeth to be met by 6 or so of the PH’s who would be hunting with us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.utahwildlife.net


Oh yeah, great stories! What an adventure.


----------

